# My first pics of the p's



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Here you go, they don't all have their color back yet, but anyways...I just want to post...6 total (was 7, lost one)...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Wow..Awesome


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

nice, any full tank shots?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, they look awesome















Perfect shape and finnage!!!

Good luck with them Lyle, and yes, a tank picture would be nice...


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I'm getting ready to do a water change right now...I'll take some pics after...up in an hour or so...


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Eh, here you go...need to work on the plants, they shifted around a bit










Still need to get the doors finished up for the stand...


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Looks verry good, and those p's look very nice and healthy









If thats a large plec i can see in one of the pics, be prepared for all the sand to end up at one side of the tank


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Your p's are in great shape


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Very nice pics, I really like the first one.








The full tank shot looks great.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

wicked setup and your p's look great and real healthy. Plus I real like the good use of the plastic bamboo plant it looks really nice


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

It has been said once already, but beautiful fish! I love the shape of them...can't wait to see them with all their color!

Jeffrey


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

THose are sweet


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks guys....much appreciation goes out to the guy I picked em up from! I can't wait to see em with all their color, but they won't eat shrimp yet...have to work on that.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that looks like a huge pleco


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

It is....he's about 14"....he shall be mine and I shall call him..."twinkie"


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

im loving the blue background on your tank. Ive always preferred black but that looks very nice indeed!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

I would have preferred a black background as well, but I couldn't pass up the deal on the tank.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

indeed a very nice tank and fish you have .


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Looks Good....


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

2 words..........sh*t HOT.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice Pygo`s!


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

awesome pics!!! need to show full tank shots!!!


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

very nice


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

uhm there is a full tank shot...


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

nice tern and piraya


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

Lyle said:


> I would have preferred a black background as well, but I couldn't pass up the deal on the tank.
> [snapback]913255[/snapback]​


I think you'll learn to enjoy the blue background...It'll bring out the colors on them tremendously...Glad to see you landed some stock for your tank finally


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

marky said:


> Your p's are in great shape
> [snapback]913080[/snapback]​


got thAT right.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wow, i missed this thread.
they're lookin good lyle.!. glad they went to a great home.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

Thanks! They are taking shrimp now with what may almost be considered interest, so hopefully they'll get some color in a month or so...they are all doing great now...nice and happy! I put a couple more pics up in my blog too...


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

great set up!!


----------



## tigger (Mar 19, 2004)

nice looking set up. wish i had more room for more tanks like that.


----------

